# Windshield or dashboard mount?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Do y0u have your phone holder on the windshield or dashboard, and why?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KYVSOSE/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Windshield mount right under the rear view mirror. Easiest visibility.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

CD slot mount ($10, I think), although that won't work for every car. It depends on the location of your CD slot. My CD slot is right below the AC vents (cool phone = happy phone) in the middle of my dash. So it's easily visible, but doesn't obstruct my vision.

It does partially obstruct my backup camera, but I don't use that much and if I want to use it I can just swing the phone out of the way.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I use bracketron trucker tough gear rack but with a tablet and large phone (I need the phone to take the pic but would be to the left of the rearview mirror. I also have windshield mounts to the left. Since I work in florida I need all vents clear as it's hot and humid down here.

I know my area very well but still would like to show which every app shows the longest route and have it displayed to show them I am going the correct longer way when possible


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.


Same here, low enough that that pax dont notice it at all


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> CD slot mount ($10, I think), although that won't work for every car. It depends on the location of your CD slot. My CD slot is right below the AC vents (cool phone = happy phone) in the middle of my dash. So it's easily visible, but doesn't obstruct my vision.
> 
> It does partially obstruct my backup camera, but I don't use that much and if I want to use it I can just swing the phone out of the way.


I have the CD mount but it stuck too far out from the dash, I didnt like it. So I did this instead. I havent bought a CD in a decade or more.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Check your local laws. Anything on the winshield may result in a ticket.

In my opinion, anything in the winshield obstructs my view. My setup is right on the dash. Phone is on the left using a Steeley Ball Mount.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.


 What he said


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> View attachment 244349
> Check your local laws. Anything on the winshield may result in a ticket.
> 
> In my opinion, anything in the winshield obstructs my view. My setup is right on the dash. Phone is on the left using a Steeley Ball Mount.


I agree and tablets are definitely the way to go, especially when doing Uber and Lyft.










The photo may appear it is going above the dash but driver view it clears the windshield so has zero obstruction of the view.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Windshield, but only because there's just no other feasible place to put it in my 2014 Prius.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Magnetic vent mount. It’s super easy to take my phone on and off. It’s not bulky and I can easily throw the mount in the console when I’m not working. It also doesn’t obstruct my view in any way. I believe it’s called Magic Mount.


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Do y0u have your phone holder on the windshield or dashboard, and why?


What's a phone holder?


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Windshield mount right under the rear view mirror. Easiest visibility.


I have a feeling that's illegal in most states. Blocks view through windshield. In NJ, cant even have something hanging from rearview mirror.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

In my state of floreduh that state law is strictly enforced and the left hand must be at 10 o'clock on the steering wheel and the right hand must be holding a cell phone. If you have a conceal carry it can be a tablet or glock

For tablet users that do uber and Lyft, do you have them both on a split screen so both apps are displayed at the same time?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Windshield, but only because there's just no other feasible place to put it in my 2014 Prius.





1.5xorbust said:


> A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.


I have a 2015 Prius.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> In my state of floreduh that state law is strictly enforced and the left hand must be at 10 o'clock on the steering wheel and the right hand must be holding a cell phone. If you have a conceal carry it can be a tablet or glock
> 
> For tablet users that do uber and Lyft, do you have them both on a split screen so both apps are displayed at the same time?


I keep my apps separate. Uber on my phone (Left side by vent) and Lyft on Tablet. However, since with Lyft you can run on multiple devices, I usually fire up Lyft on the phone.

My main goal is to hide the view of navigation. Not that I am hiding anything as the route and destination has been agreed and discussed, I just think if the navigation is in view, the rider is naturally watching it like a hawk. Just sit back and let me get to point A to B. I do not run audio on the navigation as well as I feel it is distracting to the rider and myself. Until I became intimate with majority of the streets in Dallas, I would run a bluetooth headset.

Pro Tip: While I am confirming destination and route, I ALWAYS click routes so I can discuss the route and then click the turn by turn on Waze and get snapshot of the major streets I need to turn on. Example: DFW to Dallas. 114 to 75 North, Exit Pearl. Right on McKinney Ave. Once I get to McKinney Ave, I will glance down for my next turn(s). Once I get to the destination street, I switch back to the Uber app so I can see the actual address and it's easier to judge the drop off pin.

The funniest setups I have seen are: Tablet installed on steering wheel. Windshield mount and phone is eye level at the top of the windshield. Phone mounted in visor area. And of course, multiple devices mounted in multiple places (record holder I have witnessed was four devices).


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lol I recently met the first driver who had as many devices as me, and had 2 separate phones for Lyft and uber, a tablet for Waze and also a cheap garmin's looking thing for why I dont know lol


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I agree and tablets are definitely the way to go, especially when doing Uber and Lyft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took me months to figure out how to mount my setup, which I ended buying the steeley mounts and using epoxy to attach these magnets to the volume and tuner controls on my radio. I have all these controls on my steering wheel so they are not needed. I truly wanted a flush mount and if I need my radio or rear view camera (rarely use), I can easily pull down the tablet. The upside to this setup is that the knobs (already purchased) are about $8 each and I can go back to OEM at anytime.

Next project is the figure out how to hide the USB-C wire. I have not been able to find a adapter that plugs into the charging port then wraps around to the back of the tablet. At that point, I will hard wire the tablet and run the wire through and out of the dash so they are 100% hidden.










Kodyhead - I just noticed the following:

1. WTF is that towel above your phones
2. WTF is up with 3 fresheners in your vent mount. Do you have 3 in each of the other ones?
3. You take puker bags to the extreme. I see one on the front driver side. I see a visual of you grabbing it and throwing it back the the passenger or using it yourself when you have to smell someone elses puke.

steveK2016 - I see that you are thrifty and cut your fresheners in half. Good idea as them things don't last 30 days as advertised.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lol the towel serves 2 reasons, first it kind of covers up the phones as I never take them down and always stays in the car second it's a weak buffer from the sun as I work in Florida and it's hot all year around. They are 2 old phones I used I dont care about but doesn't mean a crackhead will know that. It's also at a funny angle from the Windshield and the sun shines.directly onto the screen at certain parts of the day


I also rotate my vent sticks and the newest ones are in the center vents and I move the older ones to the side.

I also recommend once opened keeping them in ziplock back but this time of year with the heat I am lucky to get 2 days from the vent stick so trying new things at the moment

The puke bags are obviously for pukers but I rarely drive nights

They are more for conversation starters or stand up comedy starters as it often leads to story telling time for tips. I have several conversation starters in my car lol


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Do y0u have your phone holder on the windshield or dashboard, and why?


AC clip. It helps prevent anti-matter from destabilizing the magnetic fields during baryon sweeps.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> In my state of floreduh that state law is strictly enforced and the left hand must be at 10 o'clock on the steering wheel and the right hand must be holding a cell phone. If you have a conceal carry it can be a tablet or glock
> 
> For tablet users that do uber and Lyft, do you have them both on a split screen so both apps are displayed at the same time?


Split screen, so much easier!



#professoruber said:


> It took me months to figure out how to mount my setup, which I ended buying the steeley mounts and using epoxy to attach these magnets to the volume and tuner controls on my radio. I have all these controls on my steering wheel so they are not needed. I truly wanted a flush mount and if I need my radio or rear view camera (rarely use), I can easily pull down the tablet. The upside to this setup is that the knobs (already purchased) are about $8 each and I can go back to OEM at anytime.
> 
> Next project is the figure out how to hide the USB-C wire. I have not been able to find a adapter that plugs into the charging port then wraps around to the back of the tablet. At that point, I will hard wire the tablet and run the wire through and out of the dash so they are 100% hidden.
> 
> ...


Check to see how easy your vent covers come off. On my Santa fe, it was a piece of cake and I was able to get a direct line into the area where the gas pedals are, which was inches from the USB port. I used a flat USB cable and just pinched it in there. You can see how I did it in my first photo. Snug as a glove and low profile, I hate dangling wires! It May be similar for your Sorento. Theyre just held by some clips, buy you some plastic pry tools, they come in handy for a DIY guy like myself.

Cutting the vent freshenrs in half is less about conservation. Without cutting them in half, they barely fit on just one specific bar and makes it difficult to aim the vent so I cut in half to fit properly. It also makes the smell less aggressive than when using a full stick.

Im addicted to Black Ice and I get compliments almost every ride on how clean and pleasant smelling my car is.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would also like to transform this thread into creative ways to hide wires as well lol.

Its friggin racist colored lomein USB cord sweatshop in my car lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I would also like to transform this thread into creative ways to hide wires as well lol.
> 
> Its friggin racist colored lomein USB cord sweatshop in my car lol


I dont know your car model but youtube how to remove vents. It could be as easy as mine were to pop off, use flat USB and place it at the top edge of your vent. Should snap back on and now your wires are out of sight, out of mind!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> AC clip. It helps prevent anti-matter from destabilizing the magnetic fields during baryon sweeps.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

A/C clip over center console.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I also recently needed to replace one of my iPhone cables for people in the back and am testing out 2 new cables I am very happy with so far which are combination cables from NOMAD and NATIVE UNION.

With 1 cable you can switch between iPhone, microusb and the new USBc cable and they look real tough.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah the tough look is happening.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I use a magnetic vent mount, center of the dash. I don't recommend windshield mounts because they might be an obstruction to your forward visibility. And definitely not to the left of the wheel, because they are tempting targets for snatch and grab thiefs.



steveK2016 said:


> I dont know your car model but youtube how to remove vents. It could be as easy as mine were to pop off, use flat USB and place it at the top edge of your vent. Should snap back on and now your wires are out of sight, out of mind!


Make Sure you aren't working near any airbags if you are removing panels to hide wires. Safest thing is to disconnect the battery, if you arent certain.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never once felt like my windshield mount is obstructing my view.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I mount my phone on driver's window with a goose neck mount. On windshield they give tickets where I am


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I use a magnetic vent mount, center of the dash. I don't recommend windshield mounts because they might be an obstruction to your forward visibility. And definitely not to the left of the wheel, because they are tempting targets for snatch and grab thiefs.
> 
> Make Sure you aren't working near any airbags if you are removing panels to hide wires. Safest thing is to disconnect the battery, if you arent certain.


Always be careful. I watched a video before i did and it was as simple as they showed it to be.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

This is what I use. Suction cup is mounted low on the windshield so it doesn't block the view and the dash support (not fastened to the dash) keeps vibrations to a minimum.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think i used one of them if the company is ipow but of you plan on taking it on and off switching cars I think it's not good. The suction cup thing has a sticky adhesive material and gives a better seal.

I think it was reasonably priced as well.

I've been happy with bracketron and if you sign up for useless emails for the rest of your life I think I got a 30% discount and I think they have a uber edition last I checked.

Native union









Nomad


----------



## Tonyslondon (Jun 1, 2018)

I duct tape my phone to my forehead and turn on voice directions and pretend to be a cyborg or an android


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Tonyslondon said:


> I duct tape my phone to my forehead and turn on voice directions and pretend to be a cyborg or an android


Do you say things like, "resistance (to pool) is futile...)?


----------



## Tonyslondon (Jun 1, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Do you say things like, "resistance (to pool) is futile...)?


Yes! I am Borg


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Bjorn?


----------



## Tonyslondon (Jun 1, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Bjorn?





UberBeemer said:


> Bjorn?


No I'm not Swedish I am a cyborg sent from the the future to drive for Uber


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Tonyslondon said:


> Yes! I am Borg


You're in England, so you must be Locutus.


----------



## Tonyslondon (Jun 1, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> You're in England, so you must be Locutus.


Yes and after all that Borg stuff the federation still let me fly the Enterprise


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

CD-slot holder. Very convenient (depending your your dash) in terms of location, visibility, and reach.

I've gone through many grip-style holders, the fingers on all of them were too long, making it a major pain to swipe across the phone's screen. Cellet brand is the best one I found with short fingers, they have different mounts (suction cup, adhesive, air vent) with this same short-fingered holder.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VMB6TCE/?tag=ubne0c-20



SuzeCB said:


> Windshield, but only because there's just no other feasible place to put it in my 2014 Prius.


I've seen quite a few prius/priuses/prii with a windshield-mount phone holder on their door's quarter glass. Looked quite convenient, sticking out towards the driver just right.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Works on horizontal or vertical vents.
Plus you can angle it left or right - i.e. it doesn't have to sit straight up. So if your vent is behind your steering wheel blocking the view of the phone, you just cant it to the side and bingo.
Strong magnets too.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074D19KR7/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.


I do the same.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've never once felt like my windshield mount is obstructing my view.


its not what you think but what the police think!!!



islanddriver said:


> I mount my phone on driver's window with a goose neck mount. On windshield they give tickets where I am


and make sure the window is never down to far to prevent the snatch and grab by a passing biker


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

I use a windshield mount in my Lesabre. It’s mounted up high by the rear view mirror so it isn’t readily visible from the outside.

It is also angled towards me so it isn’t easily seen by passengers either.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 244345
> 
> 
> I use bracketron trucker tough gear rack but with a tablet and large phone (I need the phone to take the pic but would be to the left of the rearview mirror. I also have windshield mounts to the left. Since I work in florida I need all vents clear as it's hot and humid down here.
> ...


I know my roads well and I go longer routes that even the GPS doesn't suggest. One such longer route involves turning around at a highway rest stop that no GPS will show but is actually the fastest route


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Windshield mount. I can’t see the phone if it’s too close to my face and I also drive in Florida and need every vent available. It hangs down far enough not to obstruct view. I ordered Macally brand from amazon and although I broke it after a year, I liked how steady it was. Second one I got was a Macally knockoff from Best Buy and not as solid.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bracketon Tripgrip windshield mount. $19.99 at Best Buy. I'm on my second one.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Do y0u have your phone holder on the windshield or dashboard, and why?


Neither, AC mount to the left of steering wheel. Very convenient and out of cx's way in case you receive a text or ph call.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Windshield, but only because there's just no other feasible place to put it in my 2014 Prius.


I have the same car (shockingly...NOT!) and use an A/C clip mount. It keeps the phone nice and cold like you just took it out of the freezer. I love it!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Do y0u have your phone holder on the windshield or dashboard, and why?


CD mount. I tried the windshield before, but it was so hot, no phone shut down. My CD mount is right below my vents, which keeps my phone cool on these hot Vegas days.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I have two mounts....an A-C mount and a center console cup holder mount to keep out of sight from Pax....so i can see pax app and also its my account phone so when i get calls i can still see navigation on a-c phone....


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Coming next season: Star Trek TNC.

Pilot episode will feature Dutch Uberalles as he waits for the surge as the Trekkie convention lets out. 

Meanwhile his significant other, Lyftie Uranus, will probe local watering holes, promising +25% for a prime time.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

2 vent mounts, right and left side of steering wheel for Lyft and Uber phones. Tried goosenecks but they were all too wobbly. I don't like having any screens in my view at all. High enough for a quick glance but low enough where I don't see them while driving.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hot damn my photo made the feature cover, take that SadUber and your 22 featured threads!!!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KYVSOSE/?tag=ubne0c-20


Basically.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Why am I not surprised so many break the law by using windshield mounts.

https://blog.proclipusa.com/suction-cup-windshield-mounts/


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

I use a simple vent mount I bought at 5 Below. Had a windshield mount and didn't much care for it.



Julescase said:


> I have the same car (shockingly...NOT!) and use an A/C clip mount. It keeps the phone nice and cold like you just took it out of the freezer. I love it!


Yeah, and if you have one of those protective cases that charges the phone, you don't want that on your windshield anyway. They tend to run warm, and direct sunlight into the the glass has caused heat warnings on my screen. Simple clip mount on the A/C vent works best.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

njn said:


> Why am I not surprised so many break the law by using windshield mounts.
> 
> https://blog.proclipusa.com/suction-cup-windshield-mounts/


I drove past an Uber that had the windshield mount right smack in the middle with phone in the middle of the windshield.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I drove past an Uber that had the windshield mount right smack in the middle with phone in the middle of the windshield.


I think its up to the cop, imo.if you are polite and show you and not a threat by opening all your windows and hands on the wheel they wont give you ticket and admit guilt.

Instead of the attitude the cop is a pig, denying the ticket with an attitude, that officer probably has a short list of 5 additional tickets he can give you for like the obstructing windshield ticket or the famous license plate frame ticket which I think is illegal in almost every state but loosely enforced.

This is a.different conversation for bike cops


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Vent clip.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I drove past an Uber that had the windshield mount right smack in the middle with phone in the middle of the windshield.


There's one in my area who has a table mounted like that!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Magnetic vent mount. It's super easy to take my phone on and off. It's not bulky and I can easily throw the mount in the console when I'm not working. It also doesn't obstruct my view in any way. I believe it's called Magic Mount.


Same here, but mine's by Logitech. Literally every other type of phone mount I have used breaks pretty quickly and the phone ends up falling off.

I have to take the phone off the mount from time-to-time (not with Pax in the car) during the winter so it doesn't overheat. But I love just plugging my charger in and as soon as I place my phone near the mount, BAM it is on nice and snug. No adjustments needed and no bulky plastic crap in my way.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Magnetic vent clip for me.
It's in a perfect spot for my phone and eye level.



njn said:


> Why am I not surprised so many break the law by using windshield mounts.
> 
> https://blog.proclipusa.com/suction-cup-windshield-mounts/


This is the broken law that worries you?


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

No mount. I let Google Maps play on the dash screen with Nav prompt (audio) off. Pax can watch the map the entire time - most just don’t care.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is the broken law that worries you?


I live more dangerously and like to break laws as well like putting a plastic frame around my license plate and ripping off labels off pillows


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I keep my phone mounted below the dash on a magnetic holder. This is in my Corolla LE Premium.



















I deliberately keep it low as to be out of sight of any other person outside the vehicle. I do this because we have a problem up here in Seattle with Ant rage.

It used to be that the union cab drivers like Yellow Cab were our biggest problems out here. They used to do things like ride up along side us and look at our apps to see if we were turning up ahead and then block us. Also they would cut us off, slam on their breaks, aggressively pace us, tailgate, and block us from pulling into a parking spot or on the shoulder to pick up a pax.

Now Yellow Cab and other Cab drivers have chilled out and just leave us be. It's fellow Uber/ Lyft drivers that have taken up doing all those things to other rideshare drivers. By far the worse/ aggressive/ road raging drivers up here in this oversaturated market, are Ants.

This is why I hide my phone out of view. If I'm driving somewhere in my Prius C2, even off duty, I quite often see another Prius race up along side me and the driver looking over into my car to see if I have a phone mounted and if they can see an app. Usually the other Prius is dipping and aggressively pacing me. Finally they figure out they aren't sure and then take off to go find a pax or harass/ follow another Ant to a possible good pick up spot.

Last week I saw an impatient Prius with a young female pax in the back seat, passing us other stopped cars by driving down the sidewalk. He very carefully manipulated his car around newspaper machines, flower beds, telephone poles, and even people who stepped out of a store onto the sidewalk to see a Prius slowly cruising past them. The female pax could care less. Her head was buried in her phone.

In my Corolla, it's not so obvious I'm an Ant. It's not a Prius, which are 90% of the Uber/Lyfts out here due to Exchange Lease.

I've noticed the "Ant Rage" has completely stopped against me. They cruise up along side for a second, but they decide with the heavy window tint, and the fact that they can't see who's driving, it's not worth pissing off the wrong person and they move on.


----------



## _SEAM_ (Apr 11, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Do y0u have your phone holder on the windshield or dashboard, and why?


I like the ones which attach to air vents, makes it easy if don't need my phone. Saves me from having something sticking from my dash or windsheild when I ain't using it.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KYVSOSE/?tag=ubne0c-20


This. I tried a windshield mount for about an hour. The phone broiled and shut off in Houston's heat. Back on the a/c it went, no problems since.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Dashboard mount for me...so that the cops can't see me using it. In Ontario, they've gone total ape-s*** over using any electronic devices...even if it's mounted.

I like to mount it with this product

http://www.iring.com/


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is the broken law that worries you?


Only one of many.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I keep my phone mounted below the dash on a magnetic holder. This is in my Corolla LE Premium.
> 
> View attachment 245984
> 
> ...


That's intense. I started imagining Uber Mafias or Lyft Gangsters.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Wizgear magnetic vent mount. Half dollar sized disc, sticks to the thin metal plate behind my case. Currently $6 and 10% off insta-coupon. Works perfectly.

WizGear Universal Air Vent Magnetic Phone Car Mount Holder with Fast Swift-Snap Technology for Smartphones and Mini Tablets, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGJWYJ0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Cup holder mount for my tablet..... cd mount covers my radio/car gps


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Do y0u have your phone holder on the windshield or dashboard, and why?






























Keep it below your sight-line so you can see at night.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Keep it below your sight-line so you can see at night.


Wouldn't that damage the screen?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

henrygates said:


> Wouldn't that damage the screen?


Been that way for two years...no damage at all.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Keep it below your sight-line so you can see at night.


Looks like a Tesla if they sold it at Walmart lol. Like the tesla model great value lol

Does the sun shine on the tablet during the day? The way my car is set up and the windshield it may only work for me at night

Do you leave it in the car all the time?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I keep my phone mounted below the dash on a magnetic holder. This is in my Corolla LE Premium.
> 
> View attachment 245984
> 
> ...


You got that wrong lissetti. It's just guys wanna check u out.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Windshield, but only because there's just no other feasible place to put it in my 2014 Prius.


I run a wire between the vents to hang tablet on, covering stock radio. 2011 Prius.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Uber on left, Lyft on right.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Looks like a Tesla if they sold it at Walmart lol. Like the tesla model great value lol
> 
> Does the sun shine on the tablet during the day? The way my car is set up and the windshield it may only work for me at night
> 
> Do you leave it in the car all the time?


I take the tablet down whenever I am not in the vehicle. No sunshine issues.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Keep it below your sight-line so you can see at night.


Ballsy putting it on the screen. Theymake screen protectors for car tiuch screen, would have insured no damage just in case. So you never use your radio ever?

Why go vertical instead I horizontal?


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

JimKE said:


> CD slot mount ($10, I think), although that won't work for every car. It depends on the location of your CD slot. My CD slot is right below the AC vents (cool phone = happy phone) in the middle of my dash. So it's easily visible, but doesn't obstruct my vision.
> 
> It does partially obstruct my backup camera, but I don't use that much and if I want to use it I can just swing the phone out of the way.


This is exactly my same setup,
including the blockage
of the backup camera


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Cd slot mount


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

cd slot magnetic ph mount for me. $10 eBay. Not just because it's convenient. I drive a 2011 Civic, and there's literally no other sustainable mounting options on that generation line of Civics. And frankly a "mag" mount beats driving around with the phone on my lap.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I have a Garmin GPS in the left hand corner of the dash. 
I have my phone (or occasionally my Tab E) in a cd-mount. It gets direct air from the vents.
My rear view mirror was my dash cam but I recently switched to a Vantrue N2 Pro and I am still playing with the final positioning of that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I dont know your car model but youtube how to remove vents. It could be as easy as mine were to pop off


I'm going to look for that tomorrow.

I use a cheap vent clip, and the first time I pushed it on, two of the freakin' louver slats broke. 

I still use it, but I'd like to fix the broken stuff that is hidden behind my phone now.

FWIW, I drive a 2010 Acura RDX.

Christine


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Uber on left, Lyft on right.
> View attachment 246064


I almost in tears seeing that image. I wished my parents didn't sale their Toyota Sienna XLE 4 years ago


----------



## Leroy B (Mar 25, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> A/C clip on. Very functional and you don't even notice that it's there when I'm not ubering. Also A/C keeps the phone cool when driving.


Yep I used to have phone windshield mounted but started doing more day work and my screen started dimming itself so I couldn't see it. The sun was heating the phone so much that it dimmed screen to protect itself. Got AC clip and she's nice and bright and cool.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Windshield mount on the tiny A-frame window. It means I have to use my left hand, but it was the only location I could find that didn't block something on the Prius.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I have had this initial setup for three years, the hood is new, before I used a card on top but this sun hood works much better, need to get some black electrical tape to smooth it out after trimming some more.

It is a galaxy tab s 8.4 attached to a case that is velcroed above vents on my 2008 Nissan Altima, the hood is only used on bright days and otherwise just slips in like a regular case, it's been amazing but has drawbacks which are small for where I live, if it gets too cold out (but hardly ever does here) and I blare the heater the tablet will overheat...that and it covers the air vents for when I need AC but I get so much cold air in here it's no issue.

To make the sun hood work I cut a small hole on side of the other case and velcroed the back of tablet to Velcro on the sun hood. The sun hood makes driving in day amazing and easy.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Cupholder all day every day.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cup holder mount.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Coming next season: Star Trek TNC.
> 
> Pilot episode will feature Dutch Uberalles as he waits for the surge as the Trekkie convention lets out.
> 
> Meanwhile his significant other, Lyftie Uranus, will probe local watering holes, promising +25% for a prime time.


Dry, Silicon Valley humor...smh...you tried, I suppose.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Magnetic vent mount. It's super easy to take my phone on and off. It's not bulky and I can easily throw the mount in the console when I'm not working. It also doesn't obstruct my view in any way. I believe it's called Magic Mount.


It only obstructs the vent so less A/C and heat is available. Not sure if you want you phone in front of the vent when the heat is on?



Coachman said:


> Bracketon Tripgrip windshield mount. $19.99 at Best Buy. I'm on my second one.


Problem with windshield mount is that the adhesive loses its hold over time, so, it needs to be changed every 4 months!



Brian G. said:


> Cupholder all day every day.


Phone it too low, so your taking your eyes off the road!


Jay Dean said:


> View attachment 246230
> 
> I have had this initial setup for three years, the hood is new, before I used a card on top but this sun hood works much better, need to get some black electrical tape to smooth it out after trimming some more.
> 
> ...


Only problem is the tablet takes up so much surface area!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> It only obstructs the vent so less A/C and heat is available. Not sure if you want you phone in front of the vent when the heat is on?
> 
> Problem with windshield mount is that the adhesive loses its hold over time, so, it needs to be changed every 4 months!
> 
> ...


I think the picture makes it look bigger than it is, it's only 8 inches and the pax love it because they can see it from
Any seat. To me it is the perfect size anything bigger would annoy me


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> It only obstructs the vent so less A/C and heat is available. Not sure if you want you phone in front of the vent when the heat is on?


Lol....heat. That's definitely not an issue where I reside. I suppose I could use the floor vents if that were an issue? But the phone doesn't seem to block enough AC to make a difference. It blocks maybe 1/3 of one vent that has another vent right next to it. NBD. I drive at night as well, so it's not blazing hot anyway.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Magnetic Vent Mounts for most my vehicles one I have a Magnetic CD Slot Mount the magnetic mounts are by far my favorite after trying about 20 different mounts over the last two decades lol 

I do not like window mounts as I really dislike things that obstruct my view even as simple as an air fresher dangling from a rear view mirror bothers me . I mounted my Lyft/Uber decals as low as possible and they still annoy me


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Has anyone else considered airbag deployment in placing their phones?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Has anyone else considered airbag deployment in placing their phones?


I'd hope so


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Has anyone else considered airbag deployment in placing their phones?


The last thing on my mind, when choosing a location for my phone, is if my airbag will protect the phone. <jk>


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 244345
> 
> 
> I use bracketron trucker tough gear rack but with a tablet and large phone (I need the phone to take the pic but would be to the left of the rearview mirror. I also have windshield mounts to the left. Since I work in florida I need all vents clear as it's hot and humid down here.
> ...


why do you have a towel there/?



steveK2016 said:


> I have the CD mount but it stuck too far out from the dash, I didnt like it. So I did this instead. I havent bought a CD in a decade or more.


can you give me link to this magnet tablet cd slot holder? plz


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lolinator said:


> why do you have a towel there/?
> 
> can you give me link to this magnet tablet cd slot holder? plz


This is what I use thst just sticks over the opening of the CD tray









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I608BJ8/?tag=ubne0c-20

This is the actual CD tray I have that I only used in my old Hyundai Sonata. I cant find the exact brand but this is the same brand from above and I love them, high quality product









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYHD29Y/?tag=ubne0c-20

Although I like how tight and low profile something like this js and can hold two phones for those that do uber lyft on separate phones .









https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017HWSDD4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This is what I use thst just sticks over the opening of the CD tray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the 2nd one strong enough for holding a 8inch tablet?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lolinator said:


> is the 2nd one strong enough for holding a 8inch tablet?


The magnet on that is the same magnet on the 1st one and holds my 8inch tablet no problem. The reason I dont use it now is because it sticks it too far from the dash, not a fan. Thats why I'm tempted to try that 3rd version.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The magnet on that is the same magnet on thr 1st one and holds my 8inch tablet no problem. The reason I dont use it now is because it sticks it too far from the dash, not a fan. Thats why I'm tempted to try that 3rd version.


the magnets messes up my friends phone 2 or more magnets is not good idea


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lolinator said:


> the magnets messes up my friends phone 2 or more magnets is not good idea


Ive got magnets everywhere. I even used multiple industrial grade magnet discs on my phone and tablet. It wasnt the magnets that messed up your friends phone, modern phones arent affected by magnets as they once were. Not enough to mess uo the ohone unless you are using a super strong electromagnet.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Although I like how tight and low profile something like this js and can hold two phones for those that do uber lyft on separate phones .


This is what I currently have ... and I really love it. However, I wish it came in a Qi version ... so I'm trying out some A/C gravity clips with Qi to see if they will be just as good ... my main concern is supporting the phones which the dual magnet CD mount does very well, but since I have Qi phones I want to use that technology. My new mounts arrive tomorrow ... I'll update my post after I try them for a few days


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> This is what I currently have ... and I really love it. However, I wish it came in a Qi version ... so I'm trying out some A/C gravity clips with Qi to see if they will be just as good ... my main concern is supporting the phones which the dual magnet CD mount does very well, but since I have Qi phones I want to use that technology. My new mounts arrive tomorrow ... I'll update my post after I try them for a few days


Not too long ago I saw an ad for a wireless charging magnetic mount. Scoche makes magnets specific for these too


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

2013 Prius. I use a dash mount iottie. Doesn't obstruct my view. Don't have to take my eyes off the road. It's right above the a/s vents, so air blows right on it and keeps it cool. It's also within easy reach.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Down Low.
Out of Sight.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> In my state of floreduh that state law is strictly enforced and the left hand must be at 10 o'clock on the steering wheel and the right hand must be holding a cell phone. If you have a conceal carry it can be a tablet or glock
> 
> For tablet users that do uber and Lyft, do you have them both on a split screen so both apps are displayed at the same time?


Yes! Andriod only, Apple says no no...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Not too long ago I saw an ad for a wireless charging magnetic mount. Scoche makes magnets specific for these too


yes, there are single magnetic wireless mounting options; but the only dual phone option I have found was this which is not wireless. *this is the mount I currently use


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

OMG....six pages of responses.

OK...here's mine:


----------



## amibrah (Mar 28, 2018)

I got it on my steering wheel (magnet mount)


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Steering wheel?

I'd worry about the phone becoming a bullet to the chest if the airbag went off.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Lol. Some of you went way overboard. I just have an air vent mount. I'm not into making my car look like a batmobile.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Magnetic mount with dash gooseneck on the Buick, Avalon had a proclip that was the boss, current car magnetic dash neck. Keeps it in the cold air stream without blocking any air and also out of my line of vision out the windshield. AC vent ones (I've tried 7) are either too weak for my phone, or too sallow tp stay put, or my favorite, gouge the vents when the rubber wears off. Also lets m switch from car to car when I need to.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

OK - I finally have the perfect setup for my 2 phones ... installed 2 Mophie wireless vent mounts and added 2 Mophie Juice Air cases to my 2 iPhone 8+ phones. It's not a cheap setup ... but the phones are easily accessible and can tilt toward me ... and because they are wireless charging I have more than enough juice to run the apps all day with the addition of the Juice Air cases. *BTW - Best Buy was selling the cases nearly 40% off this weekend ... so I jumped on it.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

I have the pax hold it...they're going to give me directions anyway.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

or this. I like it when the drunk pax in the back can't see the phone screen and tell me that it's wrong. Also if I wanted to long haul no one notices. Not that I'd ever do that but IF I wanted to choose an alternate route I mean hehe  
***disclaimer @ pic
shipping costs may vary


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Vent mount. Got a cheap one for $12. Fits on the driver side vent nicely and only I can see it.


----------

